# Smart repair in Manchester? Yes or no?



## RobJh (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi all

I've discovered today, a scratch on on the back panel of my Cayman on the passenger side. It is fairly low down and measures about half an inch I would say. Can definitely catch a fingernail under it. 

I've been to a Porsche approved body shop today who have said they could maybe take the edge of it, but they probably wouldn't bother (they didn't seem to keen as that would have been a minimal job). Or they could repaint the panel at a cost of £480+vat. The car is metallic silver and is 8 years old so I worry about the match and whether it is worth the risk (and money) for something so slight. 

It looks, to me, like something a smart repair may be able to fix. I would have taken a picture but completely forgot and obviously now it's pitch black out. 

Anyone got any experience of smart repair guys? There is a body shop local to me who have a great reputation and as well as big jobs they also carry out smart repairs on their premises so thinking about a trip there to see what they say.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RobJh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've discovered today, a scratch on on the back panel of my Cayman on the passenger side. It is fairly low down and measures about half an inch I would say. Can definitely catch a fingernail under it.
> 
> ...


Yes - nothing to loose really by going asking them what they think - the other thing to consider, can you obviously see it and does it bother you ? If not, then I'd be tempted to leave it, personally I'd hate to have it repaired and end up with more issues or a large bill...

Can you not touch it in ?


----------



## RobJh (Nov 17, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Yes - nothing to loose really by going asking them what they think - the other thing to consider, can you obviously see it and does it bother you ? If not, then I'd be tempted to leave it, personally I'd hate to have it repaired and end up with more issues or a large bill...
> 
> Can you not touch it in ?


I can see it; whether others would or not without it being pointed out I'm not sure.

Realistically unless they were looking for something; potentially not.

Just thought it's a bit of a risk to get a respray for something so small.

I may just look at possibly filling it? Maybe a wax would take the edge of it?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The smart repair may stand out more than the difficult to spot scratch, a chipex touch up kit is worth considering it's a simple diy and you'll be left with a kit to hand to sort out stone chip's along the way.


----------



## RobJh (Nov 17, 2018)

Ultra said:


> The smart repair may stand out more than the difficult to spot scratch, a chipex touch up kit is worth considering it's a simple diy and you'll be left with a kit to hand to sort out stone chip's along the way.


When I got the car Porsche gave me a touch up kit.

May be worth giving that a go then? Not got the steadiest of hands..


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't try touching it in!
When paint is sprayed on it goes on as very thin film. With silver paint all the metallic particles 'sit' correctly, act like mirrors reflecting the light and making it look silver.
When touching in, no matter how careful you are, the paint is applied thicker, the metallic particles 'sink', can't reflect the light and the paint ends up looking dark and dull.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Look at local smart repairs on social media close to you, believe it or not you will find a good one! For some reason this place is anti smart.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

squiggs said:


> Don't try touching it in!
> When paint is sprayed on it goes on as very thin film. With silver paint all the metallic particles 'sit' correctly, act like mirrors reflecting the light and making it look silver.
> When touching in, no matter how careful you are, the paint is applied thicker, the metallic particles 'sink', can't reflect the light and the paint ends up looking dark and dull.


Why not, ? the touch up paint supplied by chipex is thin and works very well that's why i mentioned it, if the fella does'nt like the way it looks it can be polished or wipe off, simple, try thinking beyond what you think is possible you may learn something.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Smart repairs are fine I have used an excellent guy who has a Chipsaway franchise in Manchester but he can only operate in a certain area but he will let you go to him. Have recommended him to lots of people some on top end cars and his work is flawless and I am fussy. He is also honest if it can’t be done he will tell you.

So yes not all Smarts are bad!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

My old Man had a smart repair done on his TT where the front bumper got caught on a wall. Outstanding job.

I can find out where it was done if you like? We’re in Stockport.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Ultra said:


> The smart repair may stand out more than the difficult to spot scratch, a chipex touch up kit is worth considering it's a simple diy and you'll be left with a kit to hand to sort out stone chip's along the way.


Only if you use a **** smart repairer. There are plenty of us out there who can and do produce consistently high quality work.

Chipex will look terrible on silver, the same as all other touch up paints for the exact reasons Squiggs described.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Ultra said:


> Why not, ? the touch up paint supplied by chipex is thin and works very well that's why i mentioned it, if the fella does'nt like the way it looks it can be polished or wipe off, simple, try thinking beyond what you think is possible you may learn something.


I think I explained why not quite well and in simple terms which you seem not to have understood.
I'm a Smart repairer with 15 years of experience - I know what is possible and what is not possible when touching in scratches. Try listening to people that know what they are talking about and you might learn something.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I would highly recommend not to waste money on a touch up kit for a scratch and it being silver, again any good smart repair should be fine.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

squiggs said:


> I think I explained why not quite well and in simple terms which you seem not to have understood.
> I'm a Smart repairer with 15 years of experience - I know what is possible and what is not possible when touching in scratches. Try listening to people that know what they are talking about and you might learn something.


OWNED! :lol:


----------

